# Unofficial PO 8900 Owner's Thread



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Share your experience, photos, etc. All 3rd generation Planet Ocean watches. Please post!










I really like being able to access the performance results of my specific watch:


























































































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Wow, awesome macro shots!


----------



## golazzo01 (May 25, 2015)

Bizarre how it takes on two different colours depending on how much light there is

Can't wait to pick mine up hopefully this week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Great pictures ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Nice closeups!


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Fantastic pics!


----------



## yuk0nxl1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Very cool! Beautiful watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golazzo01 (May 25, 2015)

Just collected mine today from the AD 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Great pictures, but please tell me you've since peeled the plastic off of the bracelet? I'm still quite tempted by the 39.5mm model...


----------



## golazzo01 (May 25, 2015)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Great pictures, but please tell me you've since peeled the plastic off of the bracelet? I'm still quite tempted by the 39.5mm model...


First thing I did with mind remove all protection 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Great pictures, but please tell me you've since peeled the plastic off of the bracelet? I'm still quite tempted by the 39.5mm model...


Ha! Yes sir; all stickers and wrappers are off.



















Loving this watch more and more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golazzo01 (May 25, 2015)

om3ga seamaster said:


> Ha! Yes sir; all stickers and wrappers are off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've also got a Blue with white stitching strap with deploy as well for it from Omega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

golazzo01 said:


> I've also got a Blue with white stitching strap with deploy as well for it from Omega
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought about picking up one of those. Let me know how you like it. Very cool look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macram (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you for posting all the great pictures. It is a beautiful watch! Congratulations!


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Macram said:


> Thank you for posting all the great pictures. It is a beautiful watch! Congratulations!


Thank you! I'm looking forward to seeing photos from others that have 'gone 8900'.

I'm enjoying it with my favorite beverage just now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

So it's just cal. 8900? No cal. 8800? I think it would be more fun if it was all Gen3 POs, including the 39.5. :think:


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

iinsic said:


> So it's just cal. 8900? No cal. 8800? I think it would be more fun if it was all Gen3 POs, including the 39.5. :think:


I'd include all 3rd gen. Drop some pics in.


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

mazman01 said:


> I'd include all 3rd gen. Drop some pics in.


I guess I mis-stated that. So let's say ALL 3rd gen PO's. Bring 'em all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

This is all I have so far for my PO395. More to come....


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

iinsic said:


> This is all I have so far for my PO395. More to come....
> 
> View attachment 9555762
> View attachment 9555730
> ...


I'm just glad you like it - I know you've been waiting for something like this for a while. Your 39.5 looks great. Do you already have the alternate clasp or is that coming up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

om3ga seamaster said:


> Do you already have the alternate clasp or is that coming up?


Not yet. Expect it in a week or so.


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

Great pics guys, Enjoy the metal!


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Some more shots for fun...






















































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4236 (May 28, 2010)

Most beautiful Omega ever


----------



## locomarine (Mar 11, 2015)

Loving mine! 

The micro adjuster on the clasp is great. Everything I didn't like about by 8500 (flipped a year ago) has been fixed on the 8900.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

om3ga seamaster said:


> Some more shots for fun...


Ditto!


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

iinsic said:


> Ditto!


 Very nice! When does your new clasp arrive?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

om3ga seamaster said:


> When does your new clasp arrive?


I wish I knew. Topper was told it would take about three weeks, which was yesterday. I suspect Omega wasn't expecting demand for replacement parts so soon after the introduction of the new models. So ... who knows? o|


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

om3ga seamaster said:


> Very nice! When does your new clasp arrive?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Listen, don't mention the clasp! I mentioned it once, but I think I got away with it all right. So! It's all forgotten now, and let's hear no more about it. So, that's two egg mayonnaise, a prawn Goebbels, a Hermann Goering, and four Colditz salads.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

TSC said:


> Listen, don't mention the clasp! I mentioned it once, but I think I got away with it all right. So! It's all forgotten now, and let's hear no more about it. So, that's two egg mayonnaise, a prawn Goebbels, a Hermann Goering, and four Colditz salads.


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

They so don't make them like that anymore!


----------



## Wando2101 (Dec 6, 2011)

Just picked mine up from the AD this week. I got the blue one and its really awesome how the color changes with different lighting


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Great photos all! I'm loving the clasp on these. Feels like Omega got that exactly right. And the blue, like other Omega models, is a pleasure to observe across all lighting conditions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrist.time (Sep 4, 2013)

I've been back and forth on this watch, but some of these pictures... Esp that blue one.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Interesting news from Al at Archer Watches, regarding the new cal. 8800 (as posted in another thread):



Archer said:


> 8800 is an 11.5 ligne movement that is 4.60 mm tall. ...
> 
> The 8800 is not related to the 8520 or 8500/8900. Like the 8520 it only has one mainspring barrel, and yes the 8800 uses a ball bearing in the rotor. Since the 8800 is only marginally thicker than the 2500 (2500 is 11.5 linges and 4.10 mm thick), it could very well be the replacement for the 2500 as the cases for the 2500 series watches might work for the 8800.
> 
> Cheers, Al


So Omega has developed a high-end movement that could be used in the SMPc (and DeVilles, etc). Perhaps a redesigned SMPc at Baselworld 2017 is not so farfetched.


----------



## Leandrobgoulart (Jan 14, 2016)

Has anyone compared the 2nd gen 8500 vs 3rd gen 8900 and could share the differences and impressions, besides the case size (42/45 vs 43.5)


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh my god


----------



## Jefferson Overlin (Mar 4, 2013)

Man, I honestly really wanted to hate this watch, and I did in the stock photos, but these pictures actually make me like it a bit ... guess I'll have to go see it in person  how's the thickness feel on the wrist? I have two 2500s and they are really comfortable..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Man, I honestly really wanted to hate this watch, and I did in the stock photos, but these pictures actually make me like it a bit ... guess I'll have to go see it in person  how's the thickness feel on the wrist? I have two 2500s and they are really comfortable.


The PO395 actually is a bit thinner than the PO2500, at 14.17mm. The new alveol caseback diminishes the thickness "penalty" typical for a display back. Moreover, the shape of the case helps it sit lower on the wrist to minimize perceived case height. A further indication of its actual thinness: It doesn't seem to "kiss" doorways and walls the way thicker watches do. ;-)


----------



## snakeinthegear (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok, great and stunning pics!

I'm looking to sell my SM300mc to get this but I'm going back and forth as to if I should. I'm leaning more to should. However, quick question as I won't get to see this watch in person until later this week but is this watch liquid metal like the SM300mc?


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

snakeinthegear said:


> Ok, great and stunning pics!
> 
> I'm looking to sell my SM300mc to get this but I'm going back and forth as to if I should. I'm leaning more to should. However, quick question as I won't get to see this watch in person until later this week but is this watch liquid metal like the SM300mc?


Yes! Ceramic bezel with Liquidmetal markings, and ceramic dial.


----------



## dfran - Deactivated (Dec 23, 2014)

The black 43.5 version is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow...seriously can't wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeinthegear (Jul 24, 2009)

iinsic said:


> Yes! Ceramic bezel with Liquidmetal markings, and ceramic dial.
> 
> View attachment 9733818


Thanks so much!

Looks I'll be getting it then.


----------



## Leandrobgoulart (Jan 14, 2016)

dfranz said:


> The black 43.5 version is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow...seriously can't wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pics?


----------



## dfran - Deactivated (Dec 23, 2014)

Leandrobgoulart said:


> pics?


Finally arrived today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leandrobgoulart (Jan 14, 2016)

dfranz said:


> Finally arrived today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


worth waiting!


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Congrats!! Always like the black. For this one I went blue just for some variety.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

om3ga seamaster said:


> Congrats!! Always like the black. For this one I went blue just for some variety.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of all your watches we've seen one your wrist, I have to say that this is "The One"...

...but too bad it's not made out of titanium in blue anymore... :-d


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

DocJekl said:


> Out of all your watches we've seen one your wrist, I have to say that this is "The One"...
> 
> ...but too bad it's not made out of titanium in blue anymore... :-d


L L O L. Thanks, Larry. I like it a lot. Still noodling the next acquisition but I have to say this one feels fantastic. The balance between the clasp and new case dimensions - perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefferson Overlin (Mar 4, 2013)

om3ga seamaster said:


> L L O L. Thanks, Larry. I like it a lot. Still noodling the next acquisition but I have to say this one feels fantastic. The balance between the clasp and new case dimensions - perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I first saw this thread I didnt even see that Om3ga fan was behind it! I guess it's safe to say we've warmed up a bit to the new PO, no? I think you made a good choice with the blue 

Also, I LOVE the case back shape around the edge. Even though it's not as versatile as the 2500 per se, the blue version really embodies the name "planet ocean." Id love to pick one of these up one day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

TSC said:


> Listen, don't mention the clasp! I mentioned it once, but I think I got away with it all right. So! It's all forgotten now, and let's hear no more about it. So, that's two egg mayonnaise, a prawn Goebbels, a Hermann Goering, and four Colditz salads.


The PO435 clasp is en route to me via UPS, and is scheduled for delivery on Wednesday. So ... side-by-side and other photos by this time next week.


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

iinsic said:


> The PO435 clasp is en route to me via UPS, and is scheduled for delivery on Wednesday. So ... side-by-side and other photos by this time next week.


What exactly are you doing?


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Jefferson Overlin said:


> When I first saw this thread I didnt even see that Om3ga fan was behind it! I guess it's safe to say we've warmed up a bit to the new PO, no? I think you made a good choice with the blue
> 
> Also, I LOVE the case back shape around the edge. Even though it's not as versatile as the 2500 per se, the blue version really embodies the name "planet ocean." Id love to pick one of these up one day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! And, agreed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golazzo01 (May 25, 2015)

I have the Blue on stainless and also on the Blue Rubber with Deploy. In fact I may swap them over today and upload photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

iinsic said:


> The PO435 clasp is en route to me via UPS, and is scheduled for delivery on Wednesday. So ... side-by-side and other photos by this time next week.


Bout bleeding time mate. The new PO will be out in about a month.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

GTTIME said:


> What exactly are you doing?


My wife asks me that question frequently. ;-)

But with regards to my watch, the PO395 did not come with a true diving clasp. It is more like a Rolex Easylink, with extensions of 2mm and 4mm for wrist comfort. The PO435 has an updated version of the 1154 clasp (that comes on the 300MC), which reincorporates the foldout divesuit extension, in addition to the 9.6mm ratcheting extension. Since both the PO395 and PO435 have bracelets that taper to 18mm at the clasp (a 1mm taper for the 395 and a 3mm taper for the 435), I plan to replace the 395 clasp with the 435 clasp.

That said, I like how the 395 clasp works when diving/snorkeling season is over (here that typically is January thru March), so I might keep it on the watch during the winter months. It is shorter (only 35mm) and lighter, so I expect it might wear a bit more comfortably.


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

iinsic said:


> My wife asks me that question frequently. ;-)
> 
> But with regards to my watch, the PO395 did not come with a true diving clasp. It is more like a Rolex Easylink, with extensions of 2mm and 4mm for wrist comfort. The PO435 has an updated version of the 1154 clasp (that comes on the 300MC), which reincorporates the foldout divesuit extension, in addition to the 9.6mm ratcheting extension. Since both the PO395 and PO435 have bracelets that taper to 18mm at the clasp (a 1mm taper for the 395 and a 3mm taper for the 435), I plan to replace the 395 clasp with the 435 clasp.
> 
> That said, I like how the 395 clasp works when diving/snorkeling season is over (here that typically is January thru March), so I might keep it on the watch during the winter months. It is shorter (only 35mm) and lighter, so I expect it might wear a bit more comfortably.


Awesome thanks for that. Sounds like a worthwhile swap. I am interested to see what kind of adjustable bracelet the new Speedmaster moonphase comes with.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

GTTIME said:


> Awesome thanks for that. Sounds like a worthwhile swap. I am interested to see what kind of adjustable bracelet the new Speedmaster moonphase comes with.


I'm sure that's why Omega developed the 117STZ004666 clasp (the 2mm/4mm adjustable clasp on the PO395). It can be used across their sport watch line. On the Speedies, only a different saddle link is required.

I've found in daily wear that I rarely go with more than a 2mm increase if I notice the bracelet getting a bit snug. If I let it out 4mm, it feels loose. When I had a Rolex DJII with the Easylink, the 5mm extension took it from tight to floppy. Omega really thought this through.


----------



## golazzo01 (May 25, 2015)

First time swapping bracelets over. A steady hand, patience and 30 mins later I'm happy with the results.

Just a few shots taken with my iPhone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

Brilliant looking watch , can anyone care to make a video on YouTube. I have a hard time to find anything apart from Omega official teaser


----------



## golazzo01 (May 25, 2015)

knezz said:


> Brilliant looking watch , can anyone care to make a video on YouTube. I have a hard time to find anything apart from Omega official teaser


I'm surprised myself there isn't a video uploaded yet

It's not my forte so I will leave for someone else to do

Bankslyon on YouTube have a Chronograph one uploaded I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

You are righ Sir, here is a link to chronograph in sedna gold , blue dial ref. I am not sure if this is agaiy the rules to post it , if so please remove.215.20.46.51.03.001https://youtu.be/dP1J2_3TMHk


----------



## pvdwaal (Oct 3, 2016)

> First time swapping bracelets over. A steady hand, patience and 30 mins later I'm happy with the results.
> 
> Just a few shots taken with my iPhone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look amazing!
Could you please specify part #'s?
And is that a 22mm strapped fitted within the 21mm lugs?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## golazzo01 (May 25, 2015)

pvdwaal said:


> Look amazing!
> Could you please specify part #'s?
> And is that a 22mm strapped fitted within the 21mm lugs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Sorry no idea of part numbers. Just told my AD what I wanted and he sourced from Omega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiangYuMa (Dec 6, 2015)

Awesome pictures!! then new PO is stunning.


----------



## cwidmer743 (Nov 2, 2016)

Great pics!

After seeing some of these pics over the last few days, I forced myself to drop by my local Omega Boutique during lunch (which, of course, turned into an extended lunch). The 8900 is absolutely stunning in person. Almost makes the 8500 look pedestrian by comparison, and that's saying something..


----------



## rossomatic (Oct 21, 2016)

My first post and first Omega watch! Courtesy of my wonderful fiancee, whom I am undeserving of. Perhaps her way of hinting at me, that happy wife = happy life.


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

rossomatic said:


> My first post and first Omega watch! Courtesy of my wonderful fiancee, whom I am undeserving of. Perhaps her way of hinting at me, that happy wife = happy life.
> 
> View attachment 9818410


Welcome! Congratulations on the fiancé and a fantastic Omega!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

Fantastical shoot , congratulations. Keep her happy. Wrist size?


----------



## rossomatic (Oct 21, 2016)

knezz said:


> Fantastical shoot , congratulations. Keep her happy. Wrist size?


Thank you both! Wrist size is about 6.5 inches.


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

iinsic said:


>


Pure brilliance John cleese at his best! 
iinsic i saw your wrist is 7 inc3/4 i did calculate and i got to 19.7cm, can you confirm that?
I truly like how does your 395 look like. I'm like yourself leaning towards smaller case size.
Although i am 205cm, 120kg. And same wrist size like you at 19.7cm. 
I have double or even triple dilemma now. First dilemma is new planet ocean vs 300mc, second is 435vs395
This will be my first truly nice , luxury watch and i would like to pick well since i would need lot of time to acuminate fund's for next one. I almost made my mind to buy sm300mc , but after i found this thread i am not 100% any more. 
This is what i like at 300mc:
-size , thickness, versatility, all around looks at bracelet , nato, leather, it can be easilly dressed up and down. No hev, nice vintage looks even i am leaning towards modern look at new PO.
In my Omega ad i tried this watch and i liked what i saw.
This is what i like at new planet ocean
- dial, more modern look, short lugs , bracelet , good look on rubber, applied logo, numerals etc, ceramic dial, master chronometer testing, didn't menage to try it in real life.
I am 37 and i don't ware suit's except for special events 2, 3x per year.
Usually in polo, or white shirt no tie. Jeans and modern pants. So mostly casual to sport.
I don't dive but i like to have my watch with me at beach, pool. 
Not sure where igo from here... Which one would be more versatile? 
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

knezz said:


> Pure brilliance John cleese at his best!
> iinsic i saw your wrist is 7 inc3/4 i did calculate and i got to 19.7cm, can you confirm that?
> I truly like how does your 395 look like. I'm like yourself leaning towards smaller case size.
> Although i am 205cm, 120kg. And same wrist size like you at 19.7cm.
> ...


I'm only 175cm and (sadly) 100kg ... but my wrist size stays at ~19.7cm even when I have weighed considerably less.

It really comes down to this: If you like a big watch case (i.e.-the head covers the entire top of your wrist, with little or no bracelet visible head-on), you would be happier with the 300MC or the PO435. However, if you prefer classic proportions, whereby both above and below the watch head you can see the bracelet, then the PO395 would work for you and your wrist size.

If you don't dive, the 117STZ004666 clasp that comes on the PO395 should be perfect for you (see post #27 above for photos). It allows either a 2mm or 4mm extension to allow for wrist comfort during the day. If you decide to become a diver and want the 10mm extension plus the foldout extension, you always can add the 117STZ001159 clasp from the PO435 later for $117 (US price).


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for your opinion i realy appreciate. How about first dilemma 300mc vs new PO? Which one will be more suitable ONE watch for all.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

knezz said:


> Pure brilliance John cleese at his best!
> iinsic i saw your wrist is 7 inc3/4 i did calculate and i got to 19.7cm, can you confirm that?
> I truly like how does your 395 look like. I'm like yourself leaning towards smaller case size.
> Although i am 205cm, 120kg. And same wrist size like you at 19.7cm.
> ...


With that wrist size, you could wear either watch. Owned the 300mc for over a year and the 2 biggest drawbacks are L2L and thickness. Only owned the 42mm PO but the new ones do have shorter L2L , downward curved lugs , better endlinks and I suspect wear better.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

knezz said:


> Thanks for your opinion i realy appreciate. How about first dilemma 300mc vs new PO? Which one will be more suitable ONE watch for all.


I have never liked the 300MC. What I have loved about Omega dive watches for the past 49 years (starting with a SM300) is the iconic "twist" lugs. The 300MC uses straight (and LONG!) lugs that make, as Betterthere observed, a very long overall length. The new POs, both the 39.5 and the 43.5 models, have a shorter case because of the use of the twist lugs, and "female" endlinks that further reduce the effective OAL. The effect is a watch that wears very well on the wrist, even if it is a bit too large for the wearer. For that reason, if you're inclined to larger watches, you should be fine with the PO435 with your wrist size. But I prefer the proportionality of the PO395 on my wrist.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

knezz said:


> Thanks for your opinion i realy appreciate. How about first dilemma 300mc vs new PO? Which one will be more suitable ONE watch for all.


Also depends on how much bling you want. Brush the pcls on the sm300mc and less bling. The new POs to me are blingy.

Just saw iinsic post above, he is right on with his assessment. Sounds to me the po 43.5 might be the correct choice. Now which colour?

One more thought is if you go sm300mc might consider preowned . Value has dropped quite a bit on them.


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

Thank you fir all advices. Yes i saw that they dropped in price. I must find the way to try new po395,435 and 300mc in same time and then decide.


----------



## silentmoo (Feb 5, 2016)

Picked this up last week on a trip- almost went for the blue but the ti is just so dang comfortable


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

silentmoo said:


> Picked this up last week on a trip- almost went for the blue but the ti is just so dang comfortable


Nice work, looks great. More pics when you can.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

silentmoo said:


> Picked this up last week on a trip- almost went for the blue but the ti is just so dang comfortable


That's dang cool!!


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

silentmoo said:


> Picked this up last week on a trip- almost went for the blue but the ti is just so dang comfortable


If that came in 45.5mm I'd own it!


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

GTTIME said:


> If that came in 45.5mm I'd own it!


Okay, Flavor Flav


----------



## snakeinthegear (Jul 24, 2009)

Picked mine up today. Sold my SM300mc for it and got a lovely discount.


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

So you owned exactly two watches i am considering. Please give me your wisdom. What makes you pull that move , your impressions?


----------



## snakeinthegear (Jul 24, 2009)

Both the SM300MC and the PO8900 are great watches and aesthetically some of the best looking watches in the market, especially the latter. However, like all things it comes down to personal choice. Simply pick one over the other or get both. I had the SM300MC for about a year and a half but this new PO really grabbed my attention as it has everything I love about a great watch.

For starters, no pcl on the bracelet, the bracelet has the quick extension clasp, the ceramic and liquid metal components, great movement, great watch size and has a shiny polished look to it without looking too blingy. To top it all off, it's a PO. To call this watch amazing is an understatement. If you haven't already definitely go out and try one on to get a feel for it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Sm300mc also has the quick adjust clasp.


----------



## snakeinthegear (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes but the previous POs didn't.


----------



## golazzo01 (May 25, 2015)

Should this thread now be renamed the Official PO8900 now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

snakeinthegear said:


> Yes but the previous POs didn't.


I know but he is trying to decide between the 2 so wanted him to know.


----------



## mdgrwl (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

6R15 said:


> Okay, Flavor Flav


Ummm hmmm what should I say to you?

No need to be rude bud. I've definitely noticed a bias to all the smaller pieces no need to knock those of us who like the bigger pieces.


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

GTTIME said:


> Ummm hmmm what should I say to you?
> 
> No need to be rude bud. I've definitely noticed a bias to all the smaller pieces no need to knock those of us who like the bigger pieces.


I agree. Don't understand the hate toward larger watches.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

mazman01 said:


> I agree. Don't understand the hate toward larger watches.


It's what _everyone_ was wearing not that long ago ... even me.


----------



## AJCYR32 (Feb 29, 2016)

om3ga seamaster said:


> Share your experience, photos, etc. All 3rd generation Planet Ocean watches. Please post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine looking watch!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## golazzo01 (May 25, 2015)

Bit of Blue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

No video on the net about this beauty


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

iinsic said:


> This is all I have so far for my PO395. More to come....
> 
> View attachment 9555762
> View attachment 9555730
> ...


So is this one gonna stick? ;-)


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Muddy250 said:


> So is this one gonna stick? ;-)


Chris, the only long-term watch I own is my late father's Datejust, which I've had since his passing in 2001. Everything else is newer ... a LOT newer. ;-)

I would never be so foolish as to say anything I own (except for his watch) is a "keeper." The beginning-of-the-end is when I start thinking about flipping something. No matter how long it takes me to act on that, the end result is inevitable. So far, I have _not_ been thinking about flipping this new PO ... and that's as close as I can come to saying it's gonna stick. :-d


----------



## ngtung.le (Dec 9, 2014)

Love this thread. Planning to get the new watch, but I am still between the Breitling Chonomat B01 movement and the PO8500.

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

iinsic said:


> Chris, the only long-term watch I own is my late father's Datejust, which I've had since his passing in 2001. Everything else is newer ... a LOT newer. ;-)
> 
> I would never be so foolish as to say anything I own (except for his watch) is a "keeper." The beginning-of-the-end is when I start thinking about flipping something. No matter how long it takes me to act on that, the end result is inevitable. So far, I have _not_ been thinking about flipping this new PO ... and that's as close as I can come to saying it's gonna stick. :-d


It's as sticky as they come so far then, good to know there are some constants in this strangest of years ;-) 


What's the bezel and dial diameter on this? I'm assuming 2mm or so less than the 39.5mm case for the bezel at around 37.5mm? Just thinking if that's the case then the 43.5 will have an SMP sized bezel and be a good option for me to consider.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Muddy250 said:


> It's as sticky as they come so far then, good to know there are some constants in this strangest of years ;-)
> 
> 
> What's the bezel and dial diameter on this? I'm assuming 2mm or so less than the 39.5mm case for the bezel at around 37.5mm? Just thinking if that's the case then the 43.5 will have an SMP sized bezel and be a good option for me to consider.


The bezel diameter is 39mm, and the crystal diameter is 29mm. Frankly, I have no clue as to how they came up with a case diameter of 39.5mm. No matter how I measure it with my digital caliper, it comes out slightly larger than 40mm, excluding the crown. Ditto for the case height: Everyone was saying back in the Spring that the case height would be the same 14.17mm as on the 18k version with a solid caseback. Wrong! The alveol display back bumps it up to 14.37mm ... although still thinner than the 14.5mm PO 2500. And the OAL of only 45mm makes this watch wear much smaller than one would expect for a ~40mm diver, including the Submariner.

The head-scratching about the diameter might also mean the PO435 is slightly larger than 44mm, something that might please the complainers who loved the 45.5mm size, but disappoint fans of the 42mm size. Also, expect the bezel to be about 43mm in diameter. The real problem with the PO435 is Omega's insistence on keeping a place for the poorly-designed cal. 8900 (née cal. 8500), making this watch entirely too thick. Yes, the "female" endlinks likely will keep OAL around 50mm, but it still will look like a hockey puck.


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

iinsic said:


> The bezel diameter is 39mm, and the crystal diameter is 29mm. Frankly, I have no clue as to how they came up with a case diameter of 39.5mm. No matter how I measure it with my digital caliper, it comes out slightly larger than 40mm, excluding the crown. Ditto for the case height: Everyone was saying back in the Spring that the case height would be the same 14.17mm as on the 18k version with a solid caseback. Wrong! The alveol display back bumps it up to 14.37mm ... although still thinner than the 14.5mm PO 2500. And the OAL of only 45mm makes this watch wear much smaller than one would expect for a ~40mm diver, including the Submariner.
> 
> The head-scratching about the diameter might also mean the PO435 is slightly larger than 44mm, something that might please the complainers who loved the 45.5mm size, but disappoint fans of the 42mm size. Also, expect the bezel to be about 43mm in diameter. The real problem with the PO435 is Omega's insistence on keeping a place for the poorly-designed cal. 8900 (née cal. 8500), making this watch entirely too thick. Yes, the "female" endlinks likely will keep OAL around 50mm, but it still will look like a hockey puck.


Thanks Rob, hmm, odd one? The cases used to be measured across the flats so to speak of the crown guard section to the opposite side which was always 2mm bigger than the bezel. Hence my 45.5 PO has a 43.5mm dia bezel and my 41.5 AT has a 40mm bezel due to the crown guard offset. It looks from the images as if the new PO still has the built in crown guard so I was working on that basis. On this basis a 435 is likely 44.5 across the largest section of the case.


Are they cheating a little do you think? Choosing to reference the bezel rather than the case for this series to make it seem smaller than it is? Most folks of course won't be entering into WIS forensics will they.
The thickness difference is strange, different movements, very odd and not very well thought thru, still I'm gonna go have a look at these in the flesh, just for reference ...


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Muddy250 said:


> Are they cheating a little do you think?


If they wanted to come up with a <40mm watch, I'd say yes. But while the watch is obviously more than 40mm including the crown guard, it wears smaller than a SubC (except for thickness, of course). Since they're positioning this model as a "ladies" model, perhaps their marketing research had shown that ≥40mm was too large for most ladies, hence the "nominal" diameter of 39.5mm. I think the true diameter of the PO435 will be closer to 45.5mm than to 43.5mm ... but it is still too thick.

They really did a great job with the design of the cal. 8800, so everyone who enjoys the cal. 2500 in current models will be delighted with its replacement. I just don't know why they hang on to the "albatross" of the cal. 8500.


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well the original 2500 press release said the 42 was intended as the ladies piece didn't it. I didn't know they'd done that again. It's ridiculous to specify like that. They do seem to be making a bit of a hash of getting everything aligned to the new master co-ax series don't they. I like my 8500 in the AT tho, that said the 2500 is more accurate, but not as pretty ;-)


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Muddy250 said:


> Thanks Rob, hmm, odd one? The cases used to be measured across the flats so to speak of the crown guard section to the opposite side which was always 2mm bigger than the bezel. Hence my 45.5 PO has a 43.5mm dia bezel and my 41.5 AT has a 40mm bezel due to the crown guard offset. It looks from the images as if the new PO still has the built in crown guard so I was working on that basis. On this basis a 435 is likely 44.5 across the largest section of the case.
> 
> 
> Are they cheating a little do you think? Choosing to reference the bezel rather than the case for this series to make it seem smaller than it is? Most folks of course won't be entering into WIS forensics will they.
> The thickness difference is strange, different movements, very odd and not very well thought thru, still I'm gonna go have a look at these in the flesh, just for reference ...


I spent a little more time measuring the underside of the watch this morning. The case diameter without the crown guard is 38.85mm, and with the crown guard is 40.55mm. My guess is that 39.5mm is a _nominal_ diameter, based on a loose average of the diameter with and without the crown guard. So, yes, Omega is cheating.


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

iinsic said:


> I spent a little more time measuring the underside of the watch this morning. The case diameter without the crown guard is 38.85mm, and with the crown guard is 40.55mm. My guess is that 39.5mm is a _nominal_ diameter, based on a loose average of the diameter with and without the crown guard. So, yes, Omega is cheating.


Thought so, sneaky buggers. Right, just checking out the bracelet. Wondered if the one from the chrono would fit my 2500 case so have asked the dealer to check with Omega for me. Be nice if it fit and I could get the benefit of the female end link and adjustable clasp.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Very informative thread. However, I was hoping to know if anyone knows how much the PO395 weighs? 

I am contemplating flipping my 42mm Omega Ti PO for the new black or blue PO 395. The Titanium version is very light and despite its 15.7mm thickness, it does not feel uncomfortable. 

Thoughts and opinions?


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Muddy250 said:


> Thought so, sneaky buggers. Right, just checking out the bracelet. Wondered if the one from the chrono would fit my 2500 case so have asked the dealer to check with Omega for me. Be nice if it fit and I could get the benefit of the female end link and adjustable clasp.


If the chronos still have 22mm lugs, you should be golden. Hope it works out.



raja_3012 said:


> Very informative thread. However, I was hoping to know if anyone knows how much the PO395 weighs?
> 
> I am contemplating flipping my 42mm Omega Ti PO for the new black or blue PO 395. The Titanium version is very light and despite its 15.7mm thickness, it does not feel uncomfortable.
> 
> Thoughts and opinions?


*The PO395 in steel weighs 190g* (less if you have a small wrist). Its weight has been the hardest thing for me to get used to, but I'm noticing it less and less each day (seven weeks and counting).


----------



## SCHMIZE (Oct 10, 2015)

raja_3012 said:


> Very informative thread. However, I was hoping to know if anyone knows how much the PO395 weighs?
> 
> I am contemplating flipping my 42mm Omega Ti PO for the new black or blue PO 395. The Titanium version is very light and despite its 15.7mm thickness, it does not feel uncomfortable.
> 
> Thoughts and opinions?


I'd be interested to hear thoughts on this too, as when I tried on the new planet oceans I thought they were very heavy. Despite the gorgeous looks, weighed a bit more than I'd like to consider daily wearing. That furthered my interest in the previous titanium series.

Except in the previous series, the 42mm always seemed a little off to me. Couldn't figure out whether it was the thickness to case ratio or if the size wore smaller than the size suggests. For example, the 42mm speedmaster fit me much better.

But I think in titanium, the light weight would cancel this consideration for dailey wear. My experience indicates then the 42 titanium would be a better fit.

I'd be also interested to hear actual experiences of owners as well to hear their thoughts on it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

SCHMIZE said:


> I'd be interested to hear thoughts on this too, as when I tried on the new planet oceans I thought they were very heavy. Despite the gorgeous looks, weighed a bit more than I'd like to consider daily wearing. That furthered my interest in the previous titanium series.
> 
> Except in the previous series, the 42mm always seemed a little off to me. Couldn't figure out whether it was the thickness to case ratio or if the size wore smaller than the size suggests. For example, the 42mm speedmaster fit me much better.
> 
> ...


With 1 full link and 1 half link removed and along with the new adjustable clasp, the titanium PO weighs 126g. That said, the PO is very comfortable from a daily wearer standpoint. I have a desk job and thick watches feel tad cumbersome after a whole day of wear. But not with the titanium PO.


----------



## silentmoo (Feb 5, 2016)

I was curious about this as well so I went and weighed mine.










So the ti is 141g with all the extra links (less 4 it's about 130g).

For comparison (without their extra links):


----------



## zak3737 (Oct 1, 2011)

If they did the 8900 43.5mm Ti with the same black face as the Steel version, I'd be on it in a flash, but I just didn't like the blue version of the 8500, and the Grey theme of the 8900 just looks a little gimmicky to me I'm afraid....

:grimacing:?


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

iinsic said:


> If the chronos still have 22mm lugs, you should be golden. Hope it works out.
> 
> *The PO395 in steel weighs 190g* (less if you have a small wrist). Its weight has been the hardest thing for me to get used to, but I'm noticing it less and less each day (seven weeks and counting).


Cheers Rob, gonna give it a shot. 190 sounds heavy, my 2500 xl is only 220!


----------



## Jefferson Overlin (Mar 4, 2013)

So I finally went to my local AD and tried on the 43.5mm model, and I personally did not like the new PO :/ It looks great in the photos here, but my feeling was that the watch looks a lot more squared off than the 2500 and 8500. It doesn't have that slightly curved oval shape that I find so appealing about the older models. I think the female end links contribute to this squarish body too. I also noticed that the He crown is very large. 

The dial and bezel are pretty, and i love the case back, but it just feels like the new models lost a lot of the curved and rounded subtleties that made the PO such a pretty watch and a continuation of omega's seamaster 300 heritage. Just my two cents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Jefferson Overlin said:


> So I finally went to my local AD and tried on the 43.5mm model, and I personally did not like the new PO :/ It looks great in the photos here, but my feeling was that the watch looks a lot more squared off than the 2500 and 8500. It doesn't have that slightly curved oval shape that I find so appealing about the older models. I think the female end links contribute to this squarish body too. I also noticed that the He crown is very large.
> 
> The dial and bezel are pretty, and i love the case back, but it just feels like the new models lost a lot of the curved and rounded subtleties that made the PO such a pretty watch and a continuation of omega's seamaster 300 heritage. Just my two cents.


And that's perspective. I've owned six Submariners, including both a 114060 and a 116610LN. The latter two didn't last because the case is too square, with its wide lugs. It makes the Sub the largest wearing 40mm dive watch I have ever owned.

On the other hand, I was impressed with the return to a "round" appearance with the PO395. It's not all long, long lugs that make the watch fit horribly (and one reason I have been a fan of Omega's iconic twist lugs for 49 years, and hate their modern straight-lug offerings). It has a _*round*_ bezel, and the shape of the case complements that. I can never look at this watch (especially in the photo below) and think of it as angular or "squarish." It is a return to classical proportions and curves, in my opinion ... recalling my first Omega in 1967, a SM300.

Of course, that's why they make chocolate and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Does anyone know, how much does the leather strap with rubber lining costs for PO? (that is available in bundle for the 39.5mm models, or the 43.5 Sedna gold, or for the Chronographs)


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

WiZARD7 said:


> Does anyone know, how much does the leather strap with rubber lining costs for PO? (that is available in bundle for the 39.5mm models, or the 43.5 Sedna gold, or for the Chronographs)


In the US, quite a few items are not yet available to order, and prices are not in the system. For example, the 117STZ001159 clasp is available for $117, but the 118STZ004975 saddle links, which connect the clasp to the bracelet (and would be needed if the clasp was being used in, for example, a Gen1 PO) are not yet priced in the system. Your best bet is contact your nearest OB and ask them for pricing. Sometimes they have the pricing even before ADs.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

raja_3012 said:


> Very informative thread. However, I was hoping to know if anyone knows how much the PO395 weighs?
> 
> I am contemplating flipping my 42mm Omega Ti PO for the new black or blue PO 395. The Titanium version is very light and despite its 15.7mm thickness, it does not feel uncomfortable.
> 
> Thoughts and opinions?


I just saw the range in my local boutique including a 42mm Ti . My opinion would be to just keep what you have. It's a very nice watch .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

What are those strange things covering your hands? :-s

Right now: ;-)


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

iinsic said:


> What are those strange things covering your hands? :-s
> 
> Right now: ;-)
> 
> View attachment 9951234


Could be worse, he could be here!


----------



## kingofthebraves (Aug 1, 2012)

Can anyone recommend this over the seamaster 300mc? 

I've tried the 8500 42mm numerous times and always found it too small and not proportioned. The 43.5 might just do the trick! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Adding some additional photos




































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leandrobgoulart (Jan 14, 2016)

I tried some of the new planet oceans today at an OB. I found their size quite prefect. The 43.5m case is perfect and the new lugs make them wear smaller and better on my 6.75 wrist. Excellent job by omega: still an imposing piece that wears much better for most people. Also, the great microadjustable bracelet helps in terms of confort.

The 43.5mm are 16.04mm tall (vs 15.7mm in the 8500) but i didnt notice it. They even seemed less thick to me...

They didnt have the new chronos yet. Im really curious on how theyll wear and look. does anyone know how thick are the PO chronos 9900? Are the lugs similar to the 8900 and make lug to lug distance look a bit smaller?


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Leandrobgoulart said:


> I tried some of the new planet oceans today at an OB. I found their size quite prefect. The 43.5m case is perfect and the new lugs make them wear smaller and better on my 6.75 wrist. Excellent job by omega: still an imposing piece that wears much better for most people. Also, the great microadjustable bracelet helps in terms of confort.
> 
> The 43.5mm are 16.04mm tall (vs 15.7mm in the 8500) but i didnt notice it. They even seemed less thick to me...
> 
> They didnt have the new chronos yet. Im really curious on how theyll wear and look. does anyone know how thick are the PO chronos 9900? Are the lugs similar to the 8900 and make lug to lug distance look a bit smaller?


Thickness on the 9900 is, I believe, 18.87mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

om3ga seamaster said:


> Thickness on the 9900 is, I believe, 18.87mm.


Or about the same as an Invicta Sub Aqua Noma III. :think:


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3 (Mar 3, 2016)

After waiting for almost 9 months since the new PO was showcased in Basel World and lusting over them ever since ,I finally pulled the trigger last week.

My first Omega and one of the best watches out there !!


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Onceuponatim3 said:


> After waiting for almost 9 months since the new PO was showcased in Basel World and lusting over them ever since ,I finally pulled the trigger last week.
> 
> My first Omega and one of the best watches out there !!


Fantastic - congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3 (Mar 3, 2016)

om3ga seamaster said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love how it takes different shades of blue based on the light !


----------



## thewallin (Jun 8, 2013)

Could not find a 9900 thread, thought I'd sneak some shots in here.


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Wrong thread


----------



## altm (Oct 15, 2015)

iinsic said:


> ... although still thinner than the 14.5mm PO 2500. And the OAL of only 45mm makes this watch wear much smaller than one would expect for a ~40mm diver, including the Submariner.


iinsic, please confirm if I'm interpreting the above correctly. You're saying that the lug to lug distance on the 395 is 45mm?


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

altm said:


> iinsic, please confirm if I'm interpreting the above correctly. You're saying that the lug to lug distance on the 395 is 45mm?


"Lug to lug" is misinterpreted by many people. Some think it is the distance between the spring bars. So I use overall length (OAL), which is the absolute distance of the watch from one end to the other. The effective OAL includes any extension caused by "male" endlinks that push the bracelet out even farther from the watch case, so that the watch wears "longer" on the wrist.

The OAL of the PO395 is indeed 45mm. Hard to believe, I know ... but I've measured it with two calipers and a ruler. It's 45mm.


----------



## Sunstealer73 (Jun 24, 2013)

My blue 43.5 came in yesterday. I was worried about the size and thickness, but it is fine on my 7" wrist. The blue changes color depending on the light. In bright sun, it is really blue. Inside with lower light, it looks almost gunmetal. Really nice piece!


----------



## snakeinthegear (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice, sunstealer73. Enjoy this great watch. Mine says hi:


----------



## Omega4Ever (Dec 31, 2016)

Mine says Hi


----------



## kakalika (Feb 25, 2007)

Where does one but that beautiful black strap with orange trim?


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Visit your local Omega boutique and they can get it for you.



kakalika said:


> Where does one but that beautiful black strap with orange trim?


----------



## Onceuponatim3 (Mar 3, 2016)

Has anyone been able to purchase the new blue "leather lined with rubber" strap. The boutique would not sell me one yet ,pic attached for reference
.


----------



## Omega4Ever (Dec 31, 2016)

If you refer to my watch, i bought the Version with this Orange-Black Rubber Strap and OB or AD can place an order for you for this Strap. My Self i am thinking to have another of these Extra Strap too!



kakalika said:


> Where does one but that beautiful black strap with orange trim?


----------



## Omega4Ever (Dec 31, 2016)

So Far the OB does not have these Straps for sale at their stores. You need to place an order as i was told by them at my country.



Onceuponatim3 said:


> Has anyone been able to purchase the new blue "leather lined with rubber" strap. The boutique would not sell me one yet ,pic attached for reference
> .


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

Onceuponatim3 said:


> Has anyone been able to purchase the new blue "leather lined with rubber" strap. The boutique would not sell me one yet ,pic attached for reference
> .


Here's my guess on this: I believe the latest edition of the straps and bracelet catalog has only just started arriving at OBs (i.e. the first edition of the catalog to contain these new straps). I'm guessing a less-capable staff member wouldn't know how to order these straps without using that catalog.

Of course they could just look at the part number on the strap itself and go from there, but that wouldn't be doing it "by the book" (in more ways than one!)...


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Picked this up pre-owned for almost half off retail. Mint condition, no signs of wear at all. Not even scratches under the lugs (so strap has never been removed.) Never polished. 

Warranty card says OMEGA BOUTIQUES USA so someone paid full price for this, and flipped it for $2,XXX because I bought it from a watch reseller and they have to make a profit. Hats off to whoever ate the depreciation.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ nice pickup


----------



## yuk0nxl1 (Oct 12, 2013)

6R15 said:


> Picked this up pre-owned for almost half off retail. Mint condition, no signs of wear at all. Not even scratches under the lugs (so strap has never been removed.) Never polished.
> 
> Warranty card says OMEGA BOUTIQUES USA so someone paid full price for this, and flipped it for $2,XXX because I bought it from a watch reseller and they have to make a profit. Hats off to whoever ate the depreciation.


Awesome pickup! Wish I could be so lucky!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega4Ever (Dec 31, 2016)

6R15 said:


> Picked this up pre-owned for almost half off retail. Mint condition, no signs of wear at all. Not even scratches under the lugs (so strap has never been removed.) Never polished.
> 
> Warranty card says OMEGA BOUTIQUES USA so someone paid full price for this, and flipped it for $2,XXX because I bought it from a watch reseller and they have to make a profit. Hats off to whoever ate the depreciation.


Awesome bud. I have same watch but bought new from OB. Congrats on this qatch and price!


----------



## chrisishg (Jan 8, 2017)

My new PO435. Wondering whether there is someone having the same watch with all black, including the stitches, leather strap with rubber lining and be able to post some photos.


----------



## Efthi (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello everyone, this is my first post and I am excited since I am going to get my PO Orange 8900 maybe sometime next week. I had the uPO Chrono for more than 6 years but had to let it go since was not getting any wrist time lately, felt big and heavy.. I tried the new 8900 and I love it, I am also excited on the new movement and the adjustable claps and of course the looks of it!!! I am going to suck up all info of this thread, thank you all!


----------



## Omega4Ever (Dec 31, 2016)

Efthi said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post and I am excited since I am going to get my PO Orange 8900 maybe sometime next week. I had the uPO Chrono for more than 6 years but had to let it go since was not getting any wrist time lately, felt big and heavy.. I tried the new 8900 and I love it, I am also excited on the new movement and the adjustable claps and of course the looks of it!!! I am going to suck up all info of this thread, thank you all!


Excellent choice and decision. Best PO Watch IMO.


----------



## Efthi (Jan 9, 2017)

Omega4Ever said:


> Excellent choice and decision. Best PO Watch IMO.


Thank you very much! By the way what are the strap options apart the black leather and the black/orange? Anything like black with orange stiches? Is it difficult to exchange?

Sent from Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Omega4Ever (Dec 31, 2016)

Well, as you are aware about this new size ( 43.5 mm ), it will need a strap of size 21 mm to fit in this 43.5 mm case size. You have an option of trying the NATO straps aside from the Leather and rubber but bear in mind the size of the strap must be 21 mm to match the case size of the 43.5 mm.

I am going to visit the Omega Boutique today to see what varieties they have with regards to NATO straps and hope to find a nice match 



Efthi said:


> Thank you very much! By the way what are the strap options apart the black leather and the black/orange? Anything like black with orange stiches? Is it difficult to exchange?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Efthi (Jan 9, 2017)

Omega4Ever said:


> Well, as you are aware about this new size ( 43.5 mm ), it will need a strap of size 21 mm to fit in this 43.5 mm case size. You have an option of trying the NATO straps aside from the Leather and rubber but bear in mind the size of the strap must be 21 mm to match the case size of the 43.5 mm.
> 
> I am going to visit the Omega Boutique today to see what varieties they have with regards to NATO straps and hope to find a nice match


Please be kind enough to take some pics or let us know if there is something aside from the ones we know.. Yes 21mm means the older 8500 straps will not fit

Sent from Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zak3737 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm so 'in the market' for a PO, having yearned and lusted one for years, and I soooo wanted to love the 8900 new version, especially the classic Black Face/Bezel on Steel, with its micro-adjust clasp etc.
So much so, I nearly pulled the trigger on a fab 3mth old private sale, but before I did, popped in to a local AD just an hour ago to just have another look/feel.

Which is where it all goes south, as altho the watch is undoubtably classy and striking, and I'm sure the 89oo movement will be flawless, it just seemed to wear 'small', and its 43.5mm felt & looked more like the 8500 42mm version. I know we are talking small amounts here,
but really, even on my 7.5" wrist, it looked a bit well, err...... small. 

So, I think for me, as & when I get my PO, its the 45.5 for me. Perhaps its because I've worn my Breitling B50 (46mm) for the last 2 years, which altho large, being Ti, is easy to adorn.

Shame, I so wanted to love the 8900's.........:-s:roll:


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

zak3737 said:


> I'm so 'in the market' for a PO, having yearned and lusted one for years, and I soooo wanted to love the 8900 new version, especially the classic Black Face/Bezel on Steel, with its micro-adjust clasp etc.
> So much so, I nearly pulled the trigger on a fab 3mth old private sale, but before I did, popped in to a local AD just an hour ago to just have another look/feel.
> 
> Which is where it all goes south, as altho the watch is undoubtably classy and striking, and I'm sure the 89oo movement will be flawless, it just seemed to wear 'small', and its 43.5mm felt & looked more like the 8500 42mm version. I know we are talking small amounts here,
> ...


Sounds like you're the ideal clientele for the PO Chronographs. Did you give the 9900s a go?


----------



## zak3737 (Oct 1, 2011)

6R15 said:


> Sounds like you're the ideal clientele for the PO Chronographs. Did you give the 9900s a go?


I didn't tbh, altho I have tried on the PO Chrono's before, and they are HUUUGE on the wrist....... in terms of thickness etc. I know they are still 45.5 arent they ? 
So unless they've slimmed down the 9900 Chrono massively, I fear much too heavy........

Cant win !


----------



## chrisishg (Jan 8, 2017)

Omega4Ever said:


> Well, as you are aware about this new size ( 43.5 mm ), it will need a strap of size 21 mm to fit in this 43.5 mm case size. You have an option of trying the NATO straps aside from the Leather and rubber but bear in mind the size of the strap must be 21 mm to match the case size of the 43.5 mm.
> 
> I am going to visit the Omega Boutique today to see what varieties they have with regards to NATO straps and hope to find a nice match
> 
> ...


Are you aware wether PO435 GMT case is the same as PO435 which requires 21 mm strap?


----------



## 4counters (Mar 18, 2010)

zak3737 said:


> I'm so 'in the market' for a PO, having yearned and lusted one for years, and I soooo wanted to love the 8900 new version, especially the classic Black Face/Bezel on Steel, with its micro-adjust clasp etc.
> So much so, I nearly pulled the trigger on a fab 3mth old private sale, but before I did, popped in to a local AD just an hour ago to just have another look/feel.
> 
> Which is where it all goes south, as altho the watch is undoubtably classy and striking, and I'm sure the 89oo movement will be flawless, it just seemed to wear 'small', and its 43.5mm felt & looked more like the 8500 42mm version. I know we are talking small amounts here,
> ...


Deep black? It's 45.5mm, has a GMT complication so is reasonably thick but very light as the case is all ceramic. Here's mine:


----------



## Rich-L (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi All,

Received my PO 8900 on Saturday and it has not left my wrist. The timekeeping is superb: after gaining 3 seconds in the first 24 hours it has been spot on since. The new clasp on the bracelet is an amazing improvement. I am anxious to see what strap options there are for. I suppose I should read through this whole thread to learn more about this amazing piece. A quick wrist shot for you all...


----------



## Efthi (Jan 9, 2017)

zak3737 said:


> I'm so 'in the market' for a PO, having yearned and lusted one for years, and I soooo wanted to love the 8900 new version, especially the classic Black Face/Bezel on Steel, with its micro-adjust clasp etc.
> So much so, I nearly pulled the trigger on a fab 3mth old private sale, but before I did, popped in to a local AD just an hour ago to just have another look/feel.
> 
> Which is where it all goes south, as altho the watch is undoubtably classy and striking, and I'm sure the 89oo movement will be flawless, it just seemed to wear 'small', and its 43.5mm felt & looked more like the 8500 42mm version. I know we are talking small amounts here,
> ...


Maybe because you had your Breitling on for sometime, I have the same feeling when wearing small watches and going upwards, especially if having my Sub on for weeks.. I have a 7inch wrist and I felt the 8900 felt right at home when tried last week on the AD so I pulled the trigger for the orange 3hand 8900.. I had the older uPO Chronograph for 5 years but let it go eventually since it felt slightly bigger and heavier than what I fancy (it took me 5 years I know, maybe growing older I am becoming old I guess lolol!!!) 


Rich-L said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received my PO 8900 on Saturday and it has not left my wrist. The timekeeping is superb: after gaining 3 seconds in the first 24 hours it has been spot on since. The new clasp on the bracelet is an amazing improvement. I am anxious to see what strap options there are for. I suppose I should read through this whole thread to learn more about this amazing piece. A quick wrist shot for you all...


Looks amazing!! Mine is paid and have been waiting in Turkey for the awful weather to pass by so maybe early next week I shall have it at last!

Sent from Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zak3737 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeh the Deep Black's are lovely, altho I'm not sure about the 'all black' to my eye, and they're quite a hit on the pocket !!!


----------



## chrisishg (Jan 8, 2017)

Indeed Deep Black is a great watch.


----------



## jokr82 (Jan 16, 2008)

My new Love, just bought it, Friday, January 6.

So let me join to the party.


----------



## jokr82 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry about the quality.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

jokr82 said:


> Sorry about the quality.


 The quality is fine, it's the pants that I'm questioning.


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

Sorry to bumping this thread, how you all feel about yours PO 435, 395 I am trying to follow all the topics so i know few have flip theirs, care to share reasons? Anyone here still happy about this watch ? Anyone wearing this as daily ? Cheers


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

knezz said:


> Sorry to bumping this thread, how you all feel about yours PO 435, 395 I am trying to follow all the topics so i know few have flip theirs, care to share reasons? Anyone here still happy about this watch ? Anyone wearing this as daily ? Cheers


Too heavy (~190g) and too thick (14.4mm) for a daily wearer. Replaced it with a new Explorer, which has more compatible dimensions (136g and 11.25mm).


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

iinsic said:


> Too heavy (~190g) and too thick (14.4mm) for a daily wearer. Replaced it with a new Explorer, which has more compatible dimensions (136g and 11.25mm).


I wonder if anyone has tried the 39.5 PO on an appropriate rubber strap and then evaluated the comfort level of the watch given its thickness. I am guessing a substantial portion of the weight is just from the bracelet.

I was never a big fan of rubber straps until I tried it on my 42mm Ti PO. An already light watch became lighter.


----------



## Omega4Ever (Dec 31, 2016)

Here are my Two Angels!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

iinsic said:


> Too heavy (~190g) and too thick (14.4mm) for a daily wearer. Replaced it with a new Explorer, which has more compatible dimensions (136g and 11.25mm).


It needs to be in Titanium.


----------



## Efthi (Jan 9, 2017)

I believe they feel nice with the stamps, I let mine go because of weight mostly with the bracelet, I have gotten an LMPO LE during the same period so I kept that and let the 8900 go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

iinsic said:


> Too heavy (~190g) and too thick (14.4mm) for a daily wearer. Replaced it with a new Explorer, which has more compatible dimensions (136g and 11.25mm).


I could just imaging that 435 would be even more heavy + 1.6mm extra in height. Rubber is nice but it is just a killer on bracelet. Question is can one handle weigh and height? Can you get use to that? Cheers


----------



## Rommel S (Mar 9, 2017)

Too big and shiny for me. I went with Explorer II instead.


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rommel S (Mar 9, 2017)

Rommel S said:


> Too big and shiny for me. I went with Explorer II instead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

knezz said:


> I could just imaging that 435 would be even more heavy + 1.6mm extra in height. Rubber is nice but it is just a killer on bracelet. Question is can one handle weigh and height? Can you get use to that? Cheers


Straps won't work for me. I NEVER wear straps (like the look but just don't like wearing them). I buy 'em, put 'em on my watch, take 'em off and toss 'em in a drawer.

Titanium certainly would be a good way to tame the weight issue, especially with the Grade 5 Ti that Omega uses. But now we're talking enough money I could just buy another Sub, which is much thinner, much lighter and in steel (and will hold its value especially well).

But, as observed, the PO395 does not compare in the weight and height department with the PO435. I can't even imagine wearing that beast every day. I tried for three months to acclimate to the PO395's weight and height, and just couldn't.

I'm sure the 60th SM300 would be more accommodating, both in weight and diameter (but still north of 14mm in height). However, instead of producing a 50th version of their indisputably sexiest diver (the SM300 that Watchco elevated to cult status with their NOS assemblies), Omega produced a 60th version of one of their ugliest. Even if that watch measured only 12mm in height, I'm not sure it's a face I could look at every day.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

raja_3012 said:


> I wonder if anyone has tried the 39.5 PO on an appropriate rubber strap and then evaluated the comfort level of the watch given its thickness. I am guessing a substantial portion of the weight is just from the bracelet.
> 
> I was never a big fan of rubber straps until I tried it on my 42mm Ti PO. An already light watch became lighter.


I really wish I could grab one of those rubber/gator straps for my 2500 PO. They look awesome.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> I really wish I could grab one of those rubber/gator straps for my 2500 PO. They look awesome.


Omega switched from 22mm and 20mm lugs to 21mm and 19mm just to make sure that never happened. :-(


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

iinsic said:


> Omega switched from 22mm and 20mm lugs to 21mm and 19mm just to make sure that never happened. :-(


Yup, real bummer. I hate that it seems like more and more manufacturers are moving to irregular lug sizes to promote OEM strap purchases, which then fragments their OEM strap compatibility.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Yup, real bummer. I hate that it seems like more and more manufacturers are moving to irregular lug sizes to promote OEM strap purchases, which then fragments their OEM strap compatibility.


Considering the markup they have on these straps (especially the NATOs), I would think a savvy marketer would offer the straps in lug widths of 19, 20, 21 and 22mm, to get extra sales from existing owners. Not everyone wants to spend several hundreds of dollars on a strap, so they should be cultivating orders from those who do.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

iinsic said:


> Considering the markup they have on these straps (especially the NATOs), I would think a savvy marketer would offer the straps in lug widths of 19, 20, 21 and 22mm, to get extra sales from existing owners. Not everyone wants to spend several hundreds of dollars on a strap, so they should be cultivating orders from those who do.


You'd think, but the biggest thing is having the fitted lugs. The Hirsch Performance line offers basically the exact same thing as the new Omega rubber/gator straps, but they don't have the fitted lugs, which makes them much less interesting.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

Watchco SM300 is a nice one i agree and so many people buy them even omega would not service them. That reissue would be a home run , but knowing Omega recent trends they would go crazy in height. I agree
Switching to 19/21 lugs is smart business wise , not cool for users.


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

I am just loving the DEEP BLACK ceramic PO.... that thing is effin sexy!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

iinsic said:


> Straps won't work for me. I NEVER wear straps (like the look but just don't like wearing them). I buy 'em, put 'em on my watch, take 'em off and toss 'em in a drawer.
> 
> Titanium certainly would be a good way to tame the weight issue, especially with the Grade 5 Ti that Omega uses. But now we're talking enough money I could just buy another Sub, which is much thinner, much lighter and in steel (and will hold its value especially well).
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried the SMPc (mid-size or full-size)? Mine wears a little like my TT Sub, although I did have to change the bracelet to the 1610/930 from the 2254.

PS: My WatchCo SM300 is featured in my WRUW thread for today...


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

DocJekl said:


> Have you ever tried the SMPc (mid-size or full-size)? Mine wears a little like my TT Sub, although I did have to change the bracelet to the 1610/930 from the 2254.
> 
> PS: My WatchCo SM300 is featured in my WRUW thread for today...


I've had several SMPs, including an SMPc ... all full-size. I haven't tried a mid-size yet, and had been holding off because of rumors that Omega was revamping the SMP sizes like they did with the Gen3 POs, which was supposed to boost the 36.25 SMPc to ~38mm. That would be ideal, especially if they could resist putting a vanity back on the watch to keep it thin. I've always liked the SMP, especially the Bond bracelet (which many dislike). One that was somewhere in between 36 and 41mm, but still thin like existing SMPs, would be very exciting for me.


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

Did anyone put this watch on a nato strap ? How would that be considering glossy dial ? Maybe Black dial on omega black/orange


----------



## silentmoo (Feb 5, 2016)

I'll throw in some actual numbers since the titanium version really is surprisingly light. 

Sized to my wrist at ~6.7 in, the explorer 1 weighed in at 129g. The TI PO 8900 weighed in at 130g.

It probably stands to reason that for larger wrists the ti planet ocean is actually going to be lighter than the 214270. That being said, it doesn't take away from the fact that it's still a pretty sizeable watch. Whether or not that's your thing is very much a personal question, of course.

I'm still loving it though, as even though I tend to prefer more classic sizes (and honestly my wrist welcomes them more), it's my one modern/big watch and fills its own niche nicely. Also that shock of orange is pretty sweet to boot.


----------



## sheepdog812 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have been watching this thread since it was started and now glad to finally join. Received mine on Monday and couldn't be more pleased with it.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

Congratulations, lovely
TZuk forums photo on nato band


----------



## Omega4Ever (Dec 31, 2016)

knezz said:


> Did anyone put this watch on a nato strap ? How would that be considering glossy dial ? Maybe Black dial on omega black/orange
> View attachment 11429082


I bought this strap for my new Master Chronometer PO with Orange Version and will try to fix it and see how it will look like. i have a feeling that it will look AWESOME!!


----------



## sheepdog812 (Jan 26, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing how this looks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasFin (Apr 1, 2017)

Read every posts. Wating my 215.30.44.21.01.001 to come soon. Some sellers has taked off the model from webshops (steel on steel black). Any delays in production? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hoping the 395 stays in production long enough for me to sell the watches I have and save to buy one. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

climbsmountains86 said:


> Hoping the 395 stays in production long enough for me to sell the watches I have and save to buy one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yeah, you just demonstrated Omega's problem in a nutshell.


----------



## uzairahmed101 (Jul 15, 2016)

Anyone here with the PO 8900 orange bezel? I am so confused as to which one to get...all black or the one with orange I do have a bremont s500 so maybe the orange one will add a bit of versatility to the collection




























Any thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepdog812 (Jan 26, 2013)

I had the same problem trying to decide. Ultimately, I chose the black and orange and I'm so glad that I did. The amount of color is just right. Enough to stand out and set it apart but not enough to be "too much". I suggest seeing both in person if it's possible, before making a final decision. You can't go wrong with either. Good luck!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## uzairahmed101 (Jul 15, 2016)

sheepdog812 said:


> I had the same problem trying to decide. Ultimately, I chose the black and orange and I'm so glad that I did. The amount of color is just right. Enough to stand out and set it apart but not enough to be "too much". I suggest seeing both in person if it's possible, before making a final decision. You can't go wrong with either. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much and it looks fantastic on your wrist...i did had the opportunity to check them out in Omega boutique but to be honest I couldn't enjoy the watch one bit due to it being covered in tapes and wraps all over the place...the dial the display back the crown you name it...looks beautiful without all those but haven't truly seen it in person without the wraps..the internet shots look amazing and I keep looking at the photo I shared of it frozen in that ice block and be like wow its cool 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I think it needs more orange


----------



## uzairahmed101 (Jul 15, 2016)

MikeCfromLI said:


> I think it needs more orange


Sadly cant see the pic you've uploaded on tapatalk 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Blue or Black and Orange?

The black and orange works so well. It looks fantastic and the blue looks strange. The blue doesn't look appealing at all (in photos). When I saw it in person I could not believe how fantastic this watch looks. I'm leaning toward the blue. I feel the blue will age better.


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Hands90 said:


> Blue or Black and Orange?
> 
> The black and orange works so well. It looks fantastic and the blue looks strange. The blue doesn't look appealing at all (in photos). When I saw it in person I could not believe how fantastic this watch looks. I'm leaning toward the blue. I feel the blue will age better.


I was also leaning away from the blue. At the OB I asked them to let me take it out into 'real world lighting'. That sealed the deal. Love it.

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm sailing in Croatia right now. Look how the colour of the bezel and dial matches the ocean.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

munichblue said:


> I'm sailing in Croatia right now. Look how the colour of the bezel and dial matches the ocean.
> 
> View attachment 11762298


you are a sailor but you don't know the difference between a aea and an ocean? 
there is no ocean in Croatia


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hands90 said:


> Blue or Black and Orange?
> 
> The black and orange works so well. It looks fantastic and the blue looks strange. The blue doesn't look appealing at all (in photos). When I saw it in person I could not believe how fantastic this watch looks. I'm leaning toward the blue. I feel the blue will age better.


Vote for the Blue


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Blue for sure





































Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Can an 8800 join the party?


----------



## JustinCG (Dec 27, 2014)

Love my new PO39.5, omega was the brand that got me into watches, kinda went over to Rolex for awhile but I'm back to omega. I have to say this watch has really impressed me, the dial is beautiful and the way omega polishes their cases I think is above and beyond any of the rolexs I have owned, Rolex has gone so bland with their inflated cases.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Just received an 8900 PO. Do they still do the "red dot" thing on the caseback? I cant find one.


----------



## KeepTheTime (Jan 11, 2009)

Vindic8 said:


> Just received an 8900 PO. Do they still do the "red dot" thing on the caseback? I cant find one.


Some of the newer pieces seem to be coming from the factory without the red dot. Sometimes it's tucked in there and difficult to see with the bracelet on. They can fall off as well. Here are some shots:


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

It was almost impossible to choose between the black and the blue. Went with the blue, but it actually looks black in some lighting situations, like this:


----------



## rossomatic (Oct 21, 2016)

Went with the blue as well, received as a wedding gift. Compliments my Yas Marina Blue M3, albeit different shades of blue.


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

KeepTheTime said:


> Some of the newer pieces seem to be coming from the factory without the red dot. Sometimes it's tucked in there and difficult to see with the bracelet on. They can fall off as well. Here are some shots:


When I bought the 8500 PO last year, there was no red dot. When I spoke to Omega they were 'adamant' with me that they'd stopped doing the dots, years prior, so this is news to me. Or they had no clue what they were talking about. Nothing new there then. Anyway, I didn't get one on the last PO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 8100 RPM (Feb 12, 2017)

TSC said:


> When I bought the 8500 PO last year, there was no red dot. When I spoke to Omega they were 'adamant' with me that they'd stopped doing the dots, years prior, so this is news to me. Or they had no clue what they were talking about. Nothing new there then. Anyway, I didn't get one on the last PO.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I'm pretty sure Archer commented somewhere that Omega hasn't done the dot in a few years.

The PO 8900 that I picked up from an AD in January does not have the red dot. In addition, the Speedmaster that I had serviced by Omega in Dec15/Jan16 didn't come back with a dot either.


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

@Archer posted
"The "dots" were discontinued in mid-2015...anything newer or serviced since will not have any dot."
He is 100% trusted source


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

Please delete


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

8100 RPM said:


> I'm pretty sure Archer commented somewhere that Omega hasn't done the dot in a few years.
> 
> The PO 8900 that I picked up from an AD in January does not have the red dot. In addition, the Speedmaster that I had serviced by Omega in Dec15/Jan16 didn't come back with a dot either.





knezz said:


> @Archer posted
> "The "dots" were discontinued in mid-2015...anything newer or serviced since will not have any dot."
> He is 100% trusted source


So then OMEGA were correct then.

To whoever asked the question, what they said!


----------



## Omega4Ever (Dec 31, 2016)

so if back then, the Red dot was our reference for knowing if the back-case was open or not, how can we tell the same in new models?


----------



## Ohmzx (Oct 3, 2016)

Beautiful. I will buy one in 4 years. I promised myself after PO 8500 and Rolex sub. I need to wait 5 years.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

My 39.5mm PO is driving me crazy. I try changing my watch but after some hours the PO is back on my wrist, it's like magic.


----------



## ThomasFin (Apr 1, 2017)

Still wating my PO 8900 black to come. ??.♀ Anyone know, is it so popular model right now, that there is some wating list? 

Tapatalk Pro


----------



## matthew1938 (Aug 4, 2015)

rossomatic said:


> Went with the blue as well, received as a wedding gift. Compliments my Yas Marina Blue M3, albeit different shades of blue.
> View attachment 11905066


Jealousy is love and hate at the same time lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

.


----------



## Boyen (Nov 10, 2013)

8800 counts as well?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I chose black. Great looking dial.


----------



## JHensley (May 16, 2020)

No new posts in here since 2018??

I think I might be joining this club in the coming months.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

JHensley said:


> No new posts in here since 2018??
> 
> I think I might be joining this club in the coming months.


Just in time, this watch is 1 of 2018


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## wrwarner (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)




----------

